
Universal Mathematics: All Life on Earth Is Bound by One Spooky Algorithm - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT59QUlrTFQ
======
xaedes
Doesn't that provide an way to probe the gaia hypothesis?

What happens if you plug the size of the earth in that scaling formula?

Or the size of our solar system, or the galaxy, or even the universe?

Maybe the principle can be applied elsewhere? He speaks about hierarchical
distribution networks.

Couldn't we try to apply that to other networks? Social graph, program data
flow, computer architecture, internet, power distribution (electricity), etc.

I would be interested to see what the results would be.

~~~
xaedes
Ah!

A review of his book "Scale: The Universal Laws of Growth, Innovation,
Sustainability, and the Pace of Life in Organisms, Cities, Economies, and
Companies" contains this:

"West’s work has been game-changing for biologists, but then he made the even
bolder move of exploring his work’s applicability. Cities, too, are
constellations of networks and laws of scalability relate with eerie precision
to them. Recently, West has applied his revolutionary work to the business
world. This investigation has led to powerful insights into why some companies
thrive while others fail."

So I guess I just have to look into the book.

